# Is there something really wrong with this kayak that will make it impossible to fish.



## Sar315

Is there something really wrong with this kayak that will make it impossible to fish in ocean (close to beach)

Spitfire:
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3857633

I like to fish from beach (I got long casting rod and all equipement),
but last year was total disaster - I caught almost nothing at all,
so I want to try a kayak. 

I read a lot and I do understand that kayaks specially designed for fishing would be much better then Spitfire. 

Problem is that price difference between Spitfire and normal fishing kayak is almost 4 (four !!!) times: 

Spitfire is $200 and would fit inside my Mazda3,
fishing kayak starts at $500 plus I'll have to buy roof rack and mounts -another $200 - total $700


----------



## fish militia

depends on where you are going to fish and how big you are..

8ft kayak..yeh it can be done,but not by most


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

8ft kayak..yeh , not for the tall fluffy angler


----------



## Sar315

fish militia said:


> depends on where you are going to fish and how big you are..
> 
> 8ft kayak..yeh it can be done,but not by most



I am 5'10" 185 lbs

No specific place, depends where we are going on vacation, could be OBX, Florida Keys, Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## uncdub13

If it's about money and means it's either that kayak or none at all, I'd say get it. Just be safe and know your limitations.

That being said, if you do decide to go with that little boat, I'd be willing to bet that it won't be long before you're ready to upgrade.


----------



## Too Busy

I fished a Perception Aloha 8 ft yak one weekend. It pretty much sucked.
Forget paddling in a straight line, forget having and any speed to speak of, forget carrying much stuff... small boat weight ratings are overstated.

save your pennies and buy a real kayak.


----------



## plotalot

Impossible to fish from? No nothing is impossible in that realm. I can tell you with certainty that effective as an open water fishing boat is pretty much out of the question. Go back to the Dick's site and read the description again.


> The Spitfire kayak is a great beach toy...


 Do you intend to play around or do some serious fishing?

I can understand cost being a factor. In this case there is no shame buying used. I agree with the post above, that if you go small a desire for an up grade will be in your future. Why not save up or search for a deal on a kayak that fits your needs not try to modify your needs to fit your car. 

Inside your car? Are you familiar with the word, blivet? Trust me you don't want a boat inside your car. Have you ever noticed that even most surfers carry their boards on roof racks or in the back of a pickup truck? You wrote;


> No specific place, depends where we are going on vacation, could be OBX, Florida Keys, Chesapeake Bay.


 I paid particular attention to the "we are" as opposed to "I am". That leads me to assume that you will be bringing along at least one passenger and the extra luggage associated with the word vacation. Sounds like a double blivet to me. If that passenger happens to be a significant other, they will be real proud of you and will enjoy every mile. Where are you shopping for roof racks? Kayaks aren't heavy, so there is no need to get a heavy duty reinforced roof rack. All you need is something to conform to the shape of the hull and to keep it from sliding and secure it down. I did a quick search and found this for $55 http://www.clavey.com/product_info.php?products_id=443 If you did your due diligence I'd bet you could find even a better price. I know if I was in the market for such and cost was an issue, I could devise a roof mounting system for under $15 from supplies readily available at any auto parts, hardware or discount department stores. This little kayak might be fine for throwing in the back of a beater station wagon to drop it off at a small pond just down the road, but don't put it inside a relatively new car for an hours long road trip to put it in the big water.


----------



## mytmouse

I have to agree with plotalot, although I might not have used the word blivet! LMAO. That kayak might be good for fishing a relative calm lake, but I wouldn't put it in the ocean thinking that I would be able to go after some fish. 

We've got a while yet for the fishing season to come upon us, so I would suggest you save up. I just got a great deal on a brand new Ocean Kayak Big Game for only $575. Probably more boat than you need since your much smaller than I, but that just gives you an idea on whats out there. 

MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish

Sar315,
Everything suggested before me is very good advice. I used rentals kayaks (whatever was available during vacations) more than 50 times in wide open water and shallow water in FL and Caribbean. You can fish on almost any kayaks. But re-entry will be the problem on any kayaks that are smaller than 12-13 feet. And paddling short-medium distance can be challenging on a small kayak. 

It looks you are planning to surf launch the kayak. Surf launch is also challenging when the wave is high especially you are using a short kayak.

I also carried and used inflatable kayaks and rafts (Portable 30lb with a 4 piece paddle) when nothing was available during the vacations. They are great under 2’ wave and you are close to the shore. They are OK. But re-entry is a real challenge. 

I found that you live in MD. There are many kayakers fishing in MD water (Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries). We (kayakers not sponsored any dealers) may have another self-rescue practice session in the spring (probably at Sandy Point State Park). You can join us to try self rescue and fish on my extra kayak. Also I am planning to fish with some beginners in Annapolis area in the spring. You can join us. I will bring an extra kayak you can fish. Feel free to PM me. I do this all the time for possible future kayakers before they buy a right kayak or give up on kayak-fishing. If you can wait until June we can even do self rescue practice.

Joe


----------



## fishinfanatic

i wouldn't get that thing. save your money for something bigger and made for fishing. if you get a nicer kayak it will be much more enojyable. don't forget to check out craigslist and ebay, you might find a nice kayak that isn't too expensive.


----------



## NAVYIDC

*Not a chance*

Taking an 8' yak into the ocean'/ bay IMHO would be not the safest thing to do. I have been out in almost every type of surf, and weather this year in my 12' and wished I had something a little longer and wider. Why longer, you can punch through some good surf with ease, it's faster on the water so you will use less energy getting to where your fishing. Wider only for the stabililty. I have taken a few good rollers this season both at the HRBT, and CBBt if I would have been in an 8' I think i would have ended up in the drink more than once. Also you want to look at storage, in that 8' yak your not going to have much room to store gear. 
Take it with a grain of salt thier are alot more experienced Kayak anglers out thier than I. I'm just reflecting on the past year and change I have been in my 12'. Now if your taking that to Rudee or lynnhaven ya it will work but your your going to be strong at the end of the season due the speed of an 8 footer is not like paddling a 13' plus. Would be a ffun ride to hook into a cownose and take that sleigh ride though. 


DOC


----------



## Wilber

OK here's the deal. If you buy the 8 ft yak you will go fishing and it will be a blast. In fact it will be sooooo much fun that you will save all your money to buy a better Kayak, because you will realize that an 8 ft Yak don't paddle for crap. But the important thing is to get into a kayak and go fishing. I spent last season in a yak and had a blast. Burn calories not gas.


----------



## bbcroaker

If you get it please get a good PFD.
A friends neighbor bought a small one like that a couple of years ago and took it to a pond to try it out with out a PFD and was found capsized and drowned. Sensless


----------



## MDubious

Unless your going to stand up on thing and get barreled I wouldn't recommend it. Bottom line it's too small.


----------



## Sar315

MDubious said:


> Unless your going to stand up on thing and get barreled I wouldn't recommend it. Bottom line it's too small.


Sorry, I don't really understand what do you mean.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Sar315 said:


> Sorry, I don't really understand what do you mean.


he means, unless you are gonna use it like a surfboard. its too small.





Jessee


----------



## Cutbait Bob

8 feet... it's a bit short. As you paddle it will look like a Zara Spook "walking the dog" - and you know how big fish like that action!!

All that aside, buy a yak... you will freakin love it!!


----------



## Carolina Rebel

I'm 5'10, 220lbs, and I've fished a yak about like that one for a few years now. Its a Moorae Daylite Paddler, 8', more-or-less flat bottom sit on top. If you're only going to be fishing a couple to a few days a year at the beach or on big water otherwise, this one will be great. I've used mine in a number of fishing capacities, from bream and bass in farm ponds (this yak's best application) to catfish and stripers in impoundments, to blues, spanish, and attempted king macks in the ocean. No more than I take it, I can't complain one bit about having an 8' kayak. That said, here's some first hand pros and cons to consider:
Pros: 
-Kayak is extremely easy to transport.
-Short, wide design is inherently stable and easy to use. I can sit on mine with my feet hanging off one side, and its easy to climb into if you want to take a quick swim (not advised while fishing).
-Sufficient storage/room for most fishing ventures. I've got mine outfitted with a milkcrate, to which I've attached a pair of Scotty rod holders as well as 3 vertical PVC holders. Milk crate sits on rear storage area, backrest was removed and a small cooler sits there, and a cast net can ride up front. Dealing with big fish can be challenging, but anything below 10lbs is not a problem.
-Light weight, easy to carry anywhere.
-FUN to play with in the ocean when not fishing, just surfing and venturing out.
-SOT design means you can sit more than one way, helping a ton on long days on the water.
Cons:
-Short, fat design doesn't track well. Zara Spook comment above was right, you won't want to go miles and miles in this thing.
-While there's enough space for all the essentials, it takes practice to make good use of all that space. Everything always seems out of reach.
-Fish over 10lbs, especially those with teeth or piercing parts otherwise, are an adventure and not in the good way. Be prepared to handle these things.

'tussin is kicking in, more to come tomorrow......


----------



## Sar315

Carolina Rebel said:


> I'm 5'10, 220lbs, and I've fished a yak about like that one for a few years now. Its a Moorae Daylite Paddler, 8', more-or-less flat bottom sit on top. If you're only going to be fishing a couple to a few days a year at the beach or on big water otherwise, this one will be great. I've used mine in a number of fishing capacities, from bream and bass in farm ponds (this yak's best application) to catfish and stripers in impoundments, to blues, spanish, and attempted king macks in the ocean. No more than I take it, I can't complain one bit about having an 8' kayak. That said, here's some first hand pros and cons to consider:
> Pros:
> -Kayak is extremely easy to transport.
> -Short, wide design is inherently stable and easy to use. I can sit on mine with my feet hanging off one side, and its easy to climb into if you want to take a quick swim (not advised while fishing).
> -Sufficient storage/room for most fishing ventures. I've got mine outfitted with a milkcrate, to which I've attached a pair of Scotty rod holders as well as 3 vertical PVC holders. Milk crate sits on rear storage area, backrest was removed and a small cooler sits there, and a cast net can ride up front. Dealing with big fish can be challenging, but anything below 10lbs is not a problem.
> -Light weight, easy to carry anywhere.
> -FUN to play with in the ocean when not fishing, just surfing and venturing out.
> -SOT design means you can sit more than one way, helping a ton on long days on the water.
> Cons:
> -Short, fat design doesn't track well. Zara Spook comment above was right, you won't want to go miles and miles in this thing.
> -While there's enough space for all the essentials, it takes practice to make good use of all that space. Everything always seems out of reach.
> -Fish over 10lbs, especially those with teeth or piercing parts otherwise, are an adventure and not in the good way. Be prepared to handle these things.
> 
> 'tussin is kicking in, more to come tomorrow......


Thanks a lot for information.
Now I think I'll probably buy this one (Dragonfly Innovations Moorea),
same price but better value, even has rod holes.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

cont'd:
Cons:
-Fish storage--whether you're dealing with big fish or little fish, you might as well resolve yourself to the fact that you're going to lose one once in awhile over the side. Additionally its tough to store big fish (i.e. fish that could pull you around if they're stringered up and you're not anchored), and even little fish add up and make it tougher to paddle after awhile. 

A few additional tips:
-Whether you're fishing a big kayak or a little one, big or small water, always, always keep everything tied to the kayak. Forget one thing and you will regret it sooner than later. In some situations I'll tie myself to the kayak, but thats up to you.
-Always wear a life jacket, no matter what.
-While practicing, jump off the kayak (preferably in calm, not too deep water) and learn to climb back on it without capsizing it. It takes a little practice but isn't too bad.
-Before going into the ocean loaded for fishing, practice, practice, and practice some more until you feel secure about going out and coming back in. Learn the kayak's tendencies in swells, in fast current, and learn to keep your weight forward going out through the breakers, and your weight back coming back in. Learn to time waves, you can sometimes surf in but its best if you don't have to. 
-When going fishing in the ocean, have a lid for your milk crate and have a means of stowing the rods parallel with the kayak, so that if you do flip (its inevitable if you go in and out of the breakers enough) your rods won't all get broken. 
-Paddling is work, alot of times work you'll be doing in the summer heat on a big mirror, always have plenty to drink. 
-Watch for other boats, they won't always watch for you. 
-If you go out at night make sure you take a light and anything else state regs require.
-Finally, never leave hooks or knives out in the open on your kayak. Take time to sheath knives and put hooks/lures in a tackle box. Trust me!

The bottom of the hull is prone to leaking if you drag the kayak around, an easy fix but easily avoidable too. That aside, this is a good kayak for a few times a year use. You'll love your 8' fishing machine until you take a trip with someone with a 10' or 12' yak, or even better they let you use their 10' or 12' yak, then the upgrade bug bites hard. The sting eases after a couple weeks, especially after you realize cost of upgrade, plus roof rack etc. All in all it is a good, fun investment.


----------



## matt anderson

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> 8ft kayak..yeh , not for the tall fluffy angler


yeah , id hate to paddle that after having that 9ft mini-x lol


----------



## Tonyfish

i have a ws tarpon 100 and its not too much bigger than that one however you get what you pay for if u do decide to get the spitfire. imo i would just check the appomatox river company website for deals, i got my yak on huge special and they mounted flush mount rodholders free of charge in mine on the spot. paddleva.com


----------

